# soak It in.



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

soak it in ,,and take it with you..
there's alot to learn here.
I have learned more here in the last few months .. than I have in the last 
25 years on site,,,,,:thumbsup:sheep jokes aside..


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I am hearing you Moore.:thumbsup:
Thats why I and probably most of the others are here. And if by some fluke I can help someone else, GREAT.


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

moore said:


> soak it in ,,and take it with you..
> there's alot to learn here.
> I have learned more here in the last few months .. than I have in the last
> 25 years on site,,,,,:thumbsup:sheep jokes aside..


 Me too...*including sheep jokes*


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> Me too...*including sheep jokes*


Me three, I had no idea there were so many sheep jokes, Oh and the advice hasnt been bad either....sometimes :thumbsup::whistling2:


----------



## Justa Hick (Nov 23, 2008)

Kiwiman said:


> Me too...*including sheep jokes*





Baaaaaaaad!


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

*Lots to learn yet*

Yes, as Moore said there is a lot to learn here on DWT. In the past many of us learned only from others on the job site. It is obvious from this site that there are several different ways of getting the job done. Some may be right, some may not be right for us and some we just haven't tried before. I pass some of this on in conversation with a friend and drywall mentor that has been at it about 40 years. He laughed about one of the Aussies using a toilet brush for corners but had never tried it himself. Keep the discussions flowing guys, still lots to learn.:smartass:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Banter, funny vids, funny jokes, dirty jokes, sheep jokes, political finger jabbing, sports barneys. Thats why I come on here.:thumbsup:
Oh, and picking up tips on taping:yes:


----------



## getplastered (Jan 3, 2012)

Dido...been reading posts from a couple years ago, wishing I had tried some of this stuff back then...guess better late than never! 

Great community here guys...well done.


----------



## wnybassman (May 9, 2008)

I have learned a ton hanging around here for the past couple years. You guys have cost me some money also! lol Went from a hand taper to a bazooka taper a little over a year ago.


----------



## Muddauber (Jan 26, 2008)

moore said:


> soak it in ,,and take it with you..
> there's alot to learn here.
> I have learned more here in the last few months .. than I have in the last
> 25 years on site,,,,,:thumbsup:sheep jokes aside..


 
Me too! Even an old dauber can learn new tricks.:yes:


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

I give kuddos to Capt and others for giving me new insight a couple years ago on my angle method--- great advice---- thanks to all for sharing!!!!!


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Yes, as Moore said there is a lot to learn here on DWT. In the past many of us learned only from others on the job site. It is obvious from this site that there are several different ways of getting the job done. Some may be right, some may not be right for us and some we just haven't tried before. I pass some of this on in conversation with a friend and drywall mentor that has been at it about 40 years. He laughed about one of the Aussies using a toilet brush for corners but had never tried it himself. Keep the discussions flowing guys, still lots to learn.:smartass:


 Every time I walk into a grocery store lately my first impulse is to go to the cleaning products section ,,and check out the dunnie brushes:blink:


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

Did you hear New Zealanders found a new use for sheep?


----------



## super rocker (Jul 8, 2009)

Wool.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

A year ago I had no clue what this stuff was.. or what it was for!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

moore said:


> A year ago I had no clue what this stuff was.. or what it was for!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


You're a freekin' hillbilly ain't ya. Savin' old bottles of DEW for displayin'.:jester:

Did you try to 7" then 10" box coating any seams?


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> You're a freekin' hillbilly ain't ya. Savin' old bottles of DEW for displayin'.:jester:


I think his power drill in upper right hand corner says it all:whistling2:

Wonder if he mixes his mud with that:blink:

Your coming along,,,,, ex hand taper:thumbsup:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I think his power drill in upper right hand corner says it all:whistling2:
> 
> Wonder if he mixes his mud with that:blink:
> 
> Your coming along,,,,, ex hand taper:thumbsup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

gazman said:


> I am hearing you Moore.:thumbsup:
> Thats why I and probably most of the others are here. And if by some fluke I can help someone else, GREAT.


Well.......... if you really want to help everyone,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and with you being a Aussie and everything.................... do you know any good Kiwi jokes:thumbup:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Gazman has helped us in many ways already. He even has a few of us looking at those toilet brushes. :w00t:


----------



## harvey randall (Nov 23, 2010)

*soak it in............*

nice call. right on the money, we learn and turn it over to the next deserveing guy. you guys are the drywall gods......... dont get too humble, you all-really are. what a pleasure this all is, to understand things, i only wondered about. thanks harve


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well.......... if you really want to help everyone,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, and with you being a Aussie and everything.................... do you know any good Kiwi jokes:thumbup:


There are some things that I just wont share 2Buck.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Mudshark said:


> Gazman has helped us in many ways already. He even has a few of us looking at those toilet brushes. :w00t:


Go the dunny brush.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> You're a freekin' hillbilly ain't ya. Savin' old bottles of DEW for displayin'.:jester:
> 
> Did you try to 7" then 10" box coating any seams?


Yes ,,and,,no. The house I'm on the high shoulders are unreal[certainteed blue tab] I raised some hell on this one. The rep from commonwealth supply said they won't send this to my jobs anymore. I told him I hope your telling me the truth cause next time you will take it back ,,and load it again. I will go 7'' and 10'' with the seams on my next job next week..I ordered blades for your 10'' box. I think it needs to be replaced. You said I should get a blade holder also right?

My next house is a 4 hour round trip. I may have to clean out the back seat of my truck so I can sleep there...Hows that for hillbilly


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I think his power drill in upper right hand corner says it all:whistling2:
> 
> Wonder if he mixes his mud with that:blink:
> 
> Your coming along,,,,, ex hand taper:thumbsup:


 You need to see the drill I'm useing now:whistling2:


----------

